

We just released our 1st Open Source Project, PyFrogger, what do you think HN? - Wizzard8
https://code.google.com/p/froggerpythoncollaboration/

======
logic
I saw the name, and suspected immediately that you might be infringing on a
Konami trademark. <http://www.trademarkia.com/frogger-74652881.html>

I dislike how the modern legal system has conditioned me. :P On the other
hand, I didn't know about Trademarkia until a few minutes ago (since it
doesn't look like you can link directly into the USPTO's TESS system), so I
suppose that's useful.

------
gtt
Could you explain what Frogger is and what is it good for?

------
audidude
"We have been developing this under moderately strict coding standards"

Which evidently doesn't include PEP8.

~~~
technoburn
Appreciate the feedback, I am one of the developers on the project. There are
some standards in PEP8 that we choose not to utilize such as the assignment
operator alignment. We drew up paperwork initially how we were going to handle
most of the style of the code and we tried our best to stick to it, hence the
term "moderately." It's great to see people however, who know their standards
:).

